# Ruger 450 bushmaster



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> I have found 2 ammo choices, hornady and remington. Both run about $30 for 20 rounds. If you reload there are obviously a lot more options. For the northern lower I would get a good 45-70 before getting the 450 Bushmaster. I now mainly hunt the limited zone and am considering retiring the 44 mag lever gun and going to a 450 if Savage makes one.


There is going to be a Ruger American in 450 Bushmaster with a muzzlebrake. Bolt action with 16" barrel. I would wait for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

ratherboutside said:


> Then yes, it's worth it. Maybe a few better performing (450 raptor, 357 max) but I don't thing you can get factory ammo. So it would say it the best option.


That would be 45 Raptor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

IAmLegend said:


> There is going to be a Ruger American in 450 Bushmaster with a muzzlebrake. Bolt action with 16" barrel. I would wait for that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Muzzle brake does nothing for me as I will run a suppressor and I prefer the savage 3 position safety


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

IAmLegend said:


> That would be 45 Raptor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mistake.


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> Muzzle brake does nothing for me as I will run a suppressor and I prefer the savage 3 position safety


It's going to be a lot less expensive then anything on the market right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

ratherboutside said:


> My mistake.


No worries! If I didn't have one, I would of made the same mistake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

bowhunter426 said:


> Muzzle brake does nothing for me as I will run a suppressor and I prefer the savage 3 position safety


Well, it sort of does....the end of the barrel is at least pre-threaded for your suppressor. The longer barreled options at Randy's did not come threaded for the muzzle break or suppressor.


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

IF and I mean "IF" I were going to wait for anything, the 3 position safety on the Savage is definitely a plus. My Ruger has the 16 inch barrel with no brake. It shoots better than I can under 99.9% of the situations it will ever see. Accuracy is top notch. My daughter (NOT a large girl, and a veteran of a shoulder surgery) has no problem with the recoil, so i guess the only improvement I can think of would be the safety - and perhaps the price. That said, with a very nice Leupold, rings, CDS turret and the rifle OTD for about 900 bucks I wouldn't hesitate to buy it all over again. No regrets.
BTW, my daughter killed a doe with it yesterday in the RIFLE zone. (zone 2 - still my best choice of rifles for her)


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

Here's the one I have. In a word, awesome! Easily reaches out to 200yds, it's light and has very manageable recoil. You can find ammo at around $32/box. I bought a set of dies on sale for $62, so I'm reloading at like 70 cents/round.

http://arclightprecision.com/450-thumper/


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

smith34 said:


> Well, it sort of does....the end of the barrel is at least pre-threaded for your suppressor. The longer barreled options at Randy's did not come threaded for the muzzle break or suppressor.


He was saying the muzzle break was a selling point. To me its not. Just a chunk of steel that I don't need. I would rather have a thread protector.




IAmLegend said:


> It's going to be a lot less expensive then anything on the market right now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not a fan of the stock on the RAR. I will build an AR platform or wait for a higher quality savage, hopefully in SS to come out.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Anyone know why they chose the 450bm instead of the 460? There's a lot more choices for ammo on the shelf and internet.

Can the Ruger 450 shoot other calibers like the 45lc or casull?


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

localyahoo said:


> Anyone know why they chose the 450bm instead of the 460? There's a lot more choices for ammo on the shelf and internet.
> 
> Can the Ruger 450 shoot other calibers like the 45lc or casull?


 No. Can't shoot those others. The 450 BM is a rimless cartridge designed primarily for use in the AR platform. With the accuracy of the Hornady round, I'm not really looking for a replacement - or "variety". I'm happy with what I have although the FTX bullet seems to come apart pretty quickly. I've never had much of a track job, so I guess I'll go with it.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

As strong as the Ruger actions are, there would be no problem at all with chambering it in 460 S&W. Although, case capacities are really quite identical (2 grains less water capacity in the 450). With handloading, the 450 can be boosted quite a bit, in the bolt action. The factory loads are held to lower pressure because of the AR variant rifles.

I wouldn't mind seeing the American rifles replacing the 77/44 rifles, and being offered in 44, 460, 450, etc. Not sure if 444 would fit the action, but it might.


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> I am building one now on a TC Encore frame. I'm tired of spending wads of money on 12 gauge slugs in the hopes of finding a combo that works and my muzzle loader needs a rest. Also time to add something new and sexy to the arsenal .


How well does this combo shoot ? I was thinking of building the same thing .


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

oldsalt mi said:


> How well does this combo shoot ? I was thinking of building the same thing .


Still putting it together. Had to order the barrel custom made from MGM. The scope is in the mail and the new stock just got ordered. I will let you know 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

old graybeard said:


> Still putting it together. Had to order the barrel custom made from MGM. The scope is in the mail and the new stock just got ordered. I will let you know
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Which barrel did you order? I was looking at the inventory today.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

localyahoo said:


> Anyone know why they chose the 450bm instead of the 460? There's a lot more choices for ammo on the shelf and internet.
> 
> Can the Ruger 450 shoot other calibers like the 45lc or casull?


460/454/45colt have a pretty large rimmed case and ruger doesn't currently have a bolt that would work with it. 450 bushmaster alloweded them to basically rebarrel the American Rifle as they already had an action and bolt that would work with it.


Also because the 450BM head spaces off the case mouth it is a 1 trick pony. Even though you can shoot some of the parent cases in other guns it is not advisable to interchange without a good cleaning. A crud ring could build up from the shorter round and cause an overpressure in the longer round.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Which barrel did you order? I was looking at the inventory today.


450BM heavy contour blued 21"


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

If going the single shot route, I'd probably go for the 460 S&W


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Ken said:


> If going the single shot route, I'd probably go for the 460 S&W


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

bowhunter426 said:


> Muzzle brake does nothing for me as I will run a suppressor and I prefer the savage 3 position safety


Which savage has a 3 position safety? I have seen a few savages and they all had a 2 position tang safety like the ruger american. Pretty sure they were axis models.


----------



## deerehunter (Sep 26, 2011)

old graybeard said:


> Nice buck! Congrats!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thanks. I really enjoyed using my .50 cal encore and had no good reason to switch to the .450 other than I was kind of sick of carrying all the muzzy stuff with me all the time


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

DirtySteve said:


> Which savage has a 3 position safety? I have seen a few savages and they all had a 2 position tang safety like the ruger american. Pretty sure they were axis models.


I have a Savage 116 weather warrior with the 3 position safety. Not sure if the axis has it


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

There is all kinds of information on this website. Also a thread on the forum call "Trophy Wall" with some interesting photos and stories. A lot of information on reloading options using 200gr, 275gr, and 300gr bullets. http://450bushmaster.net/
I purchased a Bushmaster 450 with the 20" barrel in September. I put a Nikon 3-9 with BDC reticle.
Have it sight in for 100 yards using cross hairs. Drop to 1st circle-dead on 150, drop to 2nd circle-dead on 250 yards. Where I hunt I have no shots longer than 250 yards. This is with the Hornady 250gr FTX factory ammo
Deer I shot this year had heart completely obliterated
As far as the recoil, never felt it when I shot the deer. When shooting it off the bench, it has less recoil than the Savage 220 shotgun I used to hunt with.
A friend and his son also have the 450 and between them they got 3 deer this year using the factory ammo and the deer dropped dead with one shot. No tracking.
IMHO if you were using this in Northern Michigan you wouldn't be "under gunned."


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 237977


From a handloading perspective, the cases have almost identical capacity, and the rimmed case has many advantages, as well as being able to fire 45 LC or 454 if necessary. A 450 load could be easily copied in the 460. Just because factory loads are loaded hot, doesnt mean handloads have to be. And the 450 could likewise come close to matching the 460 in a bolt or single shot.


----------



## Z-Rider (Feb 9, 2014)

My 22" .450 is now my primary rifle for the entire state. I do not feel under gunned at all and this rifle with the Leupold and CDS will hold 2" groups out to 300 yards.


----------



## spznation (Oct 19, 2011)

Ken said:


> For the northern lower, there are far better options, such as 45-70. If Michigan would have followed Ohio's common sense law instead of Indiana's, there would be hardly any demand for it.


If Michigan had actually followed Indianas there would be zero demand for it. Drop the "straight wall" designation from our regs and you have Indiana's. Plus they added a bunch of specific cartridges for private land use this year.

http://www.eregulations.com/indiana/hunting/deer/


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Yeah, their new rules and exceptions are strange. Any rifle on private land that is .243 or .308 only. So, a .243, or any 30 cal including any magnum, but not a 25, 270, or 6.5mm. Clearly written by a pencil pusher


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

spznation said:


> If Michigan had actually followed Indianas there would be zero demand for it. Drop the "straight wall" designation from our regs and you have Indiana's. Plus they added a bunch of specific cartridges for private land use this year.
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/indiana/hunting/deer/


Hunting southern michigan isn't at all like hunting Indiana or ohio in my opinion. I hunt a 300 acre farm in lapeer county that a buddy of mine owns. The spots we hunt on the farm there is only one specific place and direction i would feel comfortable shooting the bushmaster 450 round. The property is a half mile deep and roughly 750-800 yds wide I think. The way michigan gets subdivided up with lots for subdivisions around farming land you have to pretty careful about knowing the property around you.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

The ballistics are pretty much the same as sabot slugs or muzzleloaders


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Ken said:


> The ballistics are pretty much the same as sabot slugs or muzzleloaders


My comment was directed more at how the other states are allowing flatter shooting more powerful rifles. I am not sure that is good for southern michigan.


To your point..
Most sabot slugs are around 1000 ft lbs of energy at 200 yds. The guys shooting the 450 out of the ruger bolt action are over 900 ft lbs at 300 yds. That is why there is all the excitement over the round. It is hands down a better round than a sabot slug or muzzleloader.


----------



## spznation (Oct 19, 2011)

To your point..
Most sabot slugs are around 1000 ft lbs of energy at 200 yds. The guys shooting the 450 out of the ruger bolt action are over 900 ft lbs at 300 yds. That is why there is all the excitement over the round. It is hands down a better round than a sabot slug or muzzleloader.[/QUOTE]

My muzzleloader shooting the exact same bullet(Hornady )in a sabot over two 777 pellets almost matches the 450. Add the third pellet I am too cheap too consistently use and it surpasses the 450 with ease.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

spznation said:


> My muzzleloader shooting the exact same bullet(Hornady )in a sabot over two 777 pellets almost matches the 450. Add the third pellet I am too cheap too consistently use and it surpasses the 450 with ease.


 I did a lot of shooting this summer and it took a full load 120gr of BH209 to get around 2200 fps with a 250 grain bullet so your statement is not to far off.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

But yet there are other cartridges with identical ballistics that are still illegal. Lawmakers barely know what a cartridge or muzzleloader even is.


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Don't want to burst your bubble with your two 777 pellets you barely have 500 foot pounds of energy at 300 yards compared to over 800 for the bushmaster, not even close. 2 pellets give you about 1400fps out of a 26" barrel at the muzzle, compared to 2200 fps at the muzzle of a 20" 450 so another 6" of barrel would put the 450 at about 2500 fps.
Nothing wrong with 2 pellets that's what I use for my muzzy, but can not even come close to the ballistics of my 450 with 2 pellets.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

3 pellets of 777 with a 250 grain clocks 2246 fps.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

56grs of H-4198 with a 275 fps bullet is ~2,500 and 70grs is ~2,700fps in my smokeless muzzleloaders. 195gr is a bit faster. 

Other guys push them much harder than I do. There are lots of videos on line that show chronograph results Jeff Hankins posts his on YouTube.


----------



## spznation (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/hodgdon_T7_magnum_pellets.htm

I use a 28" barrel so with 3 pellets I can beat although not by a lot, my 450 out of a 16".


----------



## Plumman (Feb 11, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> He was saying the muzzle break was a selling point. To me its not. Just a chunk of steel that I don't need. I would rather have a thread protector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't read the hole thread, maybe this has been covered here, but can anyone tell me if there is a longer range advantage when going with the ruger in a longer barrel


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Plumman said:


> I haven't read the hole thread, maybe this has been covered here, but can anyone tell me if there is a longer range advantage when going with the ruger in a longer barrel


Longer sighting plane when shooting iron sights.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Except for the fact that neither model has sights


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

spznation said:


> To your point..
> Most sabot slugs are around 1000 ft lbs of energy at 200 yds. The guys shooting the 450 out of the ruger bolt action are over 900 ft lbs at 300 yds. That is why there is all the excitement over the round. It is hands down a better round than a sabot slug or muzzleloader.


My muzzleloader shooting the exact same bullet(Hornady )in a sabot over two 777 pellets almost matches the 450. Add the third pellet I am too cheap too consistently use and it surpasses the 450 with ease.[/QUOTE]

There is no doubt in my mind that some of the guys who are really into toying with muzzloaders can surpass the 450 round. There are so many things that can vary muzzleloader performance like going to smokeless powder versions, bullet choice, ignition system, length of barrel etc..... the guys that do this are probably in the 1-2% range of deer hunters. I would bet that If you asked the avg hunter who bought a 450 bushmaster what a smokeless muzzleloader was he wouldn't know. 

For the average hunter the 450 outperforms what they have been doing in the past. So the avg guy sitting across the field from you with a 450 round is probably 50% more deadly than he used to be.


----------



## spznation (Oct 19, 2011)

I love my 450 AR. It is light short and semi auto. It just isn't quite the long range cannon some make it out to be. If I did not live in the "Limited Firearm Zone", I would not own one. Too many better options available even in an AR.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

I would bet on a first shot from someone with a muzzleloader way more than someone with an AR 450. Hunters with one shot generally wait for the best shot opportunity and take their time. I hear every year multiple hunters around with semi auto guns. They sound like duck hunters, and usually a good buck then comes on our property where it hears one final shot


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

I should have just hunted this season with my muzzy anyway. Only filled one tag with my AR and only wasted 4 bullets. OH wait , I did find the three that fell out of my pocket 2 weeks later.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Plumman said:


> I haven't read the hole thread, maybe this has been covered here, but can anyone tell me if there is a longer range advantage when going with the ruger in a longer barrel


There is likely a slight velocity advantage to the longer barrel. However, a shorter barrel is "stiffer" and often will shoot tighter groups. The shorter barrel vibrates less.

Watch the Michigan Out of Doors episode #1644. Randy shoots excellent shots to 300 yards with the shorter barrel.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Randy's just replied to my question and said no chance of LH SS models. The blued LH models have been built and are waiting on stocks. They expect delivery of LH guns in mid January.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Ken said:


> Randy's just replied to my question and said no chance of LH SS models. The blued LH models have been built and are waiting on stocks. They expect delivery of LH guns in mid January.


I was at williams a week ago and the salesman There started talking about the ruger american 450. He told me they will be offering the model this yr in different configurations.....that being said he couldn't give me specifics. He said he wouldn't know exactly what they were going to be selling for a month or two yet.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Im hoping for Davidsons exclusive models not even cataloged. Seems how Ruger likes testing the market before committing to a catalog model


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> I am building one now on a TC Encore frame. I'm tired of spending wads of money on 12 gauge slugs in the hopes of finding a combo that works and my muzzle loader needs a rest. Also time to add something new and sexy to the arsenal .


Just put a 21in full bull on my encore from MGM. I could not be any happier! You will too. I love it.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

oldsalt mi said:


> How well does this combo shoot ? I was thinking of building the same thing .


You will love it! Tack driver. I love mine.


----------



## tjhuntfish (Oct 7, 2015)

has anyone heard anything about savage building one ?


----------



## Chris Briggs JR (Aug 18, 2016)

I've got a very decent setup. Spikes lower, RRA upper, match grade barrel, Vortex 1x-4x x 30mm scope, few other doodads. Definite eye candy, gets a lot of "WHAT THE F#%K is that?!" at the range. All that aside, with Hornady standard shelf loads, at 200 yards I hold five shot groups averaging at 2.20" even. Occasionally even a little better, just below 2", when the stars align, gravity is extra low and I haven't had too much coffee. I've shot several average sized Michigan deer, both in the restricted southern lower and unrestricted lower at average Michigan ranges. I emphasize the word "average". This is Michigan. An ethical shot beyond 200 yards here is not average. Our deer are average sizes. You don't run across a deer so big "every now and then" that you need that something extra. I would reason to guess that more deer have been harvested in Michigan with a 30-30 at sub 100 yard ranges than every other caliber save for maybe a close second with the 30-06. My AR platform weighs in right close to 7 pounds, I can collapse the stock down for convenient carry, tree stand use, and pop up blind use. Ammo on the shelf is available here in west Michigan at most local box stores and definitely at the local boom shops. Never seems like more than 2-3 boxes at a time but I buy it and walk out less than $100 lighter. Reloading? Whole new level of availability of boo-lits, able to fill a wider range of applications. As I stated early before my train of thought was derailed by my ADD or OCD or ADHD or whatever acronym I've put down several furry critters over the last couple years. Every single one was DRT- dead right there. Done before they even knew it. Perhaps even a little extra dead on a few occasions. All except one- shot a big doe, by the book classic quartering away shot, not moving, unaware of my presence, zero wind, no variables particularly extreme about it. She came in from behind me, pulled the trigger with cross hairs on her chest at- checked and verified thrice- FIFTEEN FEET. She took off at a dead sprint, ran .78 miles by GPS. No blood at the scene of the shot. When I found her the off side shoulder WAS NOT ATTACHED. The humerus had a six inch piece of bone absolutely gone. It was a waste of meat. I felt pretty bad. I don't blame the gun or the load. Dumb luck. Crazy story. Bottom line? If you got the $$$ heck yeah go for it! Others will argue in favor of other calibers. Expense whatever. I've got less than $1500 total into mine. It'll shoot better than I can any day. I love my other calibers- 6.5mm x 55mm, .300SAUM, .44mag, .460S&W, .30 Herrit, .280Rem....but ya know what? When the day is said and done my .450 kills deer dead, at virtually any realistic Michigan range, it's legal in all areas of MI, looks cool as [email protected], it's fun as all get out, and has quite a bit of utility. Long winded. I know. ADD is a son of a gun...Pic by the way is of the first shot (only shot that matters), out of a cold barrel at 107 yards by range finder.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

That was a very long, rambling post...but DRT had me laughing!


----------



## Chris Briggs JR (Aug 18, 2016)

Craves said:


> That was a very long, rambling post...but DRT had me laughing!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

It has made it to Rugers website 

http://www.ruger.com/products/americanRifleRanch/specSheets/16950.html


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

It wont be long now and they will be at distributors. Ruger is going to get these out in mass before Savage or another company strikes. Some just wont go for the AR, because of price or whatever, so this fills a void.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Do you have a pic of that AR Chris? Would love to see it.


----------



## Chris Briggs JR (Aug 18, 2016)

Sprytle said:


> Do you have a pic of that AR Chris? Would love to see it.


Yup. Sorry for the delay. Busy week. Busy building my Christmas present...But that's another post....


----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Crappiecraig said:


> why are so many people against the 450 . (Non AR type rifle) ?





Crappiecraig said:


> This ain't any better. It's basically the same, but the fact that the 460 is a rimmed cartridge makes it a little harder to stack in a detachable magazine. I like my 44 mag Henry but it doesn't shoot like the 450


Don't use common sense Craig, it won't work on here . I bought my 450 this last week and I can say without a doubt it is already the most accurate gun I have ever shot.


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

bowhunter426 said:


> It has made it to Rugers website
> 
> http://www.ruger.com/products/americanRifleRanch/specSheets/16950.html


I have been thinking about getting a bolt action .450 bushy and thank you for posting this. My only question is why the confounded muzzle brake on this gun!!!!!! Really..??? Not that I've shot one before but I could all but guarantee it doesn't recoil any worse than a 20 gauge slug gun or a muzzy and certainly not more than a 12 gauge slug hurler. why the muzzle brake??? If you can simply unscrew it and screw in a silencer then I'd understand. My ears don't need any more damage than I've already done.


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Crappiecraig said:


> Here's my black rifle


Very sexy. Home build?? I'd love to have one on a Savage action.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

langkg said:


> I have been thinking about getting a bolt action .450 bushy and thank you for posting this. My only question is why the confounded muzzle brake on this gun!!!!!! Really..??? Not that I've shot one before but I could all but guarantee it doesn't recoil any worse than a 20 gauge slug gun or a muzzy and certainly not more than a 12 gauge slug hurler. why the muzzle brake??? If you can simply unscrew it and screw in a silencer then I'd understand. My ears don't need any more damage than I've already done.


I too don't understand the need for the brake. Hopefully it comes with a thread protector as well. 

You can unthread it and attach a suppressor. 11/16-24 I believe. I am debating between the SilencerCo Hybrid 46 and the new Liberty Goliath.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

For what it's worth. The other day I shot a doe @ 364 yards with my .450 bushmaster. That's plenty good for me, had complete pass through also.


----------



## Tamike3030 (Sep 7, 2016)

Maybe they should make the 45-90 for you southern guys?


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

bassman00 said:


> For what it's worth. The other day I shot a doe @ 364 yards with my .450 bushmaster. That's plenty good for me, had complete pass through also.


What kind of load/bullet are you using? There's no way a factory load would have enough energy at that distance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

IAmLegend said:


> What kind of load/bullet are you using? There's no way a factory load would have enough energy at that distance!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least the recommended ft/lbs of energy for a whitetail deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Factory Hornady. It sure did. I have nothing to gain by making this up. I was very impressed myself. Hell, I'd even bring you out there to show you where it all happened at.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

I'm sure it had plenty of energy if hit in the right spot. A 22 LR will kill a deer with a double lung or heart shot.


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

Ken said:


> I'm sure it had plenty of energy if hit in the right spot. A 22 LR will kill a deer with a double lung or heart shot.


Not at 364 yds it won't.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

bassman00 said:


> Factory Hornady. It sure did. I have nothing to gain by making this up. I was very impressed myself. Hell, I'd even bring you out there to show you where it all happened at.


That's kind of risky. I know it can do it but the energy at that distance is quite a bit below recommended ft/lbs according to Hornadys website. I wouldn't of taken the shot but that's just me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

At 300 yards, it carries 893 fp energy. The 22 WMR has 100 fp at the muzzle. Plenty of deer get shot every year with that (many illegally, but thats not the point here)


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

Ken said:


> At 300 yards, it carries 893 fp energy. The 22 WMR has 100 fp at the muzzle. Plenty of deer get shot every year with that (many illegally, but thats not the point here)


Your said .22LR. Lot of difference between that and .22WMR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

IAmLegend said:


> Your said .22LR. Lot of difference between that and .22WMR.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


22LR when placed correctly will have no problem killing a deer. Maybe not at 300 yards, but all day at 10-50. Energy is not what kills deer. Damage to vital tissues is what kills deer. Bassman obviously placed the bullet well and when thru an area with minimal resistance. Had he hit the shoulder the bullet may have stopped on the opposite shoulder, but it wouldn't bounce off the deer. There are a lot of hunters that kill animals with sub 800 fpe rounds every year. There is just less room for error and a reduced chance of a pass thru. 1000 fpe is a good recommendation, but isnt the minimum for killing a deer or a minimum for an ethical kill.


----------



## Crappiecraig (Jan 4, 2013)

bassman00 said:


> For what it's worth. The other day I shot a doe @ 364 yards with my .450 bushmaster. That's plenty good for me, had complete pass through also.


What is the hold over at 364 yards ?45" or so.? What scope do you have?


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

With a CDS scope......zero holdover. Click it to the yardage, and hold dead on


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

IAmLegend said:


> Your said .22LR. Lot of difference between that and .22WMR.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.ruger1022.com/docs/22lrballistics.htm

All depends on the ammo. Some 22 mag is higher and some 22 lr is over 100 as well. But the bullet in question was almost 9 times more energy at impact.


----------



## Crappiecraig (Jan 4, 2013)

Ken said:


> With a CDS scope......zero holdover. Click it to the yardage, and hold dead on


Sweet .... I should have said can you translate the bullet drop at that range.?


----------



## IAmLegend (Nov 3, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> 22LR when placed correctly will have no problem killing a deer. Maybe not at 300 yards, but all day at 10-50. Energy is not what kills deer. Damage to vital tissues is what kills deer. Bassman obviously placed the bullet well and when thru an area with minimal resistance. Had he hit the shoulder the bullet may have stopped on the opposite shoulder, but it wouldn't bounce off the deer. There are a lot of hunters that kill animals with sub 800 fpe rounds every year. There is just less room for error and a reduced chance of a pass thru. 1000 fpe is a good recommendation, but isnt the minimum for killing a deer or a minimum for an ethical kill.


I agree with what you're saying as far as ability to kill. I just said I personally wouldn't do it. Deer hunting is my passion (as it is with many here), I've been doing it for many years and have taken many deer. I have not once made a bad shot on a deer because I'm very ethical in my shot selection. I know there could be a day that I would one but my point is, the reason for my success is because of not taking shots that are ill advised. A 364 yd shot is certainly possible. You are either holding over or adjusting the scope around 45". At that distance the deer could easily suddenly move. I had a buck this year that was an 80yd shot. The split second before I pulled the trigger it bolted. Because of that I shot it about 8" low. What would that be at 364 yds? I'm not condemning anyone. I'm just saying this is what I personally chose to do and it has given me kills on whitetail deer 100% of the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

